# Being watched by the enemy...



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

This ripper walked right up on me and a plant today.
Just look at the evil in her eyes < shiver >


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like it wants to get into your freezer  :hubba: 

Is your plant fenced off?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looks like it wants to get into your freezer  :hubba:
> 
> Is your plant fenced off?



LOL,it was close enough I think I could have wrestled it down.
Once the plants get so big my fencing is inadequate.Every year I lose a few buds here and there to deer.My homemade repel juice doesn't even work around harvest.


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 21, 2008)

Hah. Homemade repel juice, is that a euphemism for your own piss or something else? Can't you use fox-urine? I thought I read something like that.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

get a 12 gauge, and handle ur business!


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 21, 2008)

Won't some monofilament keep deer away? Some fishing line strung around?


----------



## Alistair (Sep 21, 2008)

Look into the freezer!  I like that one!  

I'm sure she left quickly after he saw you, but she'll be back.  Yeah, you ruined her high and harshed her mellow.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 21, 2008)

Plant a ring of mothballs about 10-15 feet out. This should keep the "enemy" at bay!!


----------



## Alistair (Sep 21, 2008)

Some say that blood meal keeps rabbits and deer and such away.  Supposedly blood meal attracts predators such as coyotes, and that scares the herb eating animals away.  I don't know, but it's what I've been told several times.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

As long as the deer keep away until the plant is done vegging you will usually only lose a few buds.Once budding starts it seems they just can't resist the smell(who can).Besides it seems they just like a curiosity nibble once you have buds.Small cylinder fencing and repellent do the trick until then.For my repellent I put water,4 eggs,tobasco,pepper,and a few bars of soap in a blender chop them up.Then put it in milk jugs and pour all around a site.The only predators I've seen blood meal attract is mosquitoes.Thousands of em'


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 21, 2008)

you need Mr. Matthews and his partners, Mr. Easton, and Mr. Muzzy to deposit a Judo Chop on that. 

BACKSTRAPS on the hoof


----------



## msge (Sep 21, 2008)

It bow season here and she looks awful tastey


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 21, 2008)

Backstrap, Backstrap, That All I See!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

maybe she just wants to smoke with ya


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 21, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> This ripper walked right up on me and a plant today.
> Just look at the evil in her eyes < shiver >



I ate one of her relatives at a bbq just lastnight. MMMMMMMMMM it was good!!!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 21, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I ate one of her relatives at a bbq just lastnight. MMMMMMMMMM it was good!!!



I love deer jerky.One of these days I'm gonna get me another bow and go hunting.I haven't went since I was a kid.I hunt arrowheads and walk up on deer all the time.Ain't nothing like being stoned, taking a nice peaceful walk through the weeds, and having a deer jump up three feet in front of you.Turkeys are bad too.They'll fly up about face level.Get the ol' ticker going.


----------



## mgolu24 (Sep 21, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I ate one of her relatives at a bbq just lastnight. MMMMMMMMMM it was good!!!



Oohhhh they are good for sure.

Give here a smoke, kill here and eat here.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like you have the perfect place for hunting....lol... hunting season starts the same day as flowering!!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## aslan king (Sep 21, 2008)

Remeber you are "higher" on the food chain and the steaks would go great at munchie time. So young, so tender!


----------



## thief (Sep 22, 2008)

ya suppose eating weed would make em more tender like soaking lobsters in brandy b4 cookin em?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> ya suppose eating weed would make em more tender like soaking lobsters in brandy b4 cookin em?



LOL,it would probably take a lot of weed to do the trick!


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 22, 2008)

She looks so cool and that's really a good picture. She seems kind of curious like "What is that guy doing all the way out here anyways??" Bambi was a traumatic film. I like animals anyways. I don't see the point in bothering them. It looks like she has plenty to eat out there anyways. It looks really nice where you are too.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 22, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> She looks so cool and that's really a good picture. She seems kind of curious like "What is that guy doing all the way out here anyways??" Bambi was a traumatic film. I like animals anyways. I don't see the point in bothering them. It looks like she has plenty to eat out there anyways. It looks really nice where you are too.



Thanks,it's the first real good pic of a deer I've got after years of carrying a camera with me.Yeah the deer are very happy here.Lots and lots of fields to frolic in.Well until they step out into the road


----------



## aslan king (Sep 22, 2008)

If you feed them alot of weed, the THC will spread through there bodies via the blood stream. The flesh eaters equivilent of making Hash Brownies 

Sounds Plausible


----------



## RaoulDuke (Sep 22, 2008)

D'oh, a deer!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

maybe that deer did ate my ol' plant top off past 5 months ago LOL


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Turkeys are bad too.They'll fly up about face level.Get the ol' ticker going.


 
what you tryin to say man? haha
I too love the jerky, make it every year.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 22, 2008)

Damnnable deer. If you can kill varmints for destroying your gardens, how about deer? I had the same doe comin up and strippin my zucchini over and over and 3 daze later my zukes would  rebush out but everytime I fretted till it came back. Never killed my zukes, just made it hydra out more and get more vegging stalks. Damn deer!


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 22, 2008)

Great shot ...:banana: must have been a great moment ... deer won't mess with your ladies after they get a certain age ... they just like the young tender plants ... after they get that certain smell we all know and love ... they don't mess with it ... I have a friend that is growing and he told me a deer was bedded down next to one of his ladies ... didn't touch it ... I have a deer that beds down right next to one of my ladies ... hasn't touch it ... but to be fair ... I did ask the Angels to make them invisible to animals and humans ... :hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 22, 2008)

Yo Ho Friends,
  I too am an avid lover of critters, I love them baked, broiled, seasoned and simmered. I say give the deer a chance.  Hang a strip of venison from something nearby. WAIT - that might not do the trick, LOL you might round up all the local coyotes, and they would trample anything. HMMmmmmmm
 I know !!!!  put up a pic of some hanging deer freshly caught and cleaned, or better yet send me a hind quarters and let me smoke her for ya, and I'll send you back some beggin strips, Oh-wait that's bacon isn't it, LMAO.

Good Luck, those are some cruel looking eyes that she has there, LOL
Great pic, I'm drooling all over myself. :holysheep:
I floor it for Bambi.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 22, 2008)

You could probably just feed the deer and they won't want to eat anything else. The deer in the photo looks like she has plenty to eat. The vegetation looks very lush. You could probably feed all the little munchers. You also have to consider that they are herbivores and if you have not noticed everything is pretty much dying from environmental stress including us. I would just feed them. It does not cost that much and it saves your crop.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> You could probably just feed the deer and they won't want to eat anything else. The deer in the photo looks like she has plenty to eat. The vegetation looks very lush. You could probably feed all the little munchers. You also have to consider that they are herbivores and if you have not noticed everything is pretty much dying from environmental stress including us. I would just feed them. It does not cost that much and it saves your crop.


while this is true.. it would also attract all their ken folk..
it's like feeding stray cats...IMO scare 'em off with tee-tee.0


----------



## growdammit (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree 100% with turkey neck, around here deer are thicker than they were a hundred years ago by natural resources statistics.  I would "highly" discourage any deer from getting anywhere near my plants.  AND I am not so sure a deer wouldnt just eat young plants!  _*Deer are voracious herbavores! *_   Does that make them seem more menacing?  

I too keep venison in my freezer as it makes tasty jerky, roast and chili.
Deer hunting round here is too easy as there are so damn many of the pesky things around.  Which reminds me, I need to go get my permits before its too late.  As a true patriot I believe you should be able to harvest food and hemp off your own land for free.... but neither can be done without trouble from the law anymore... George Washington feel free to roll over in your grave


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 23, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> You could probably just feed the deer and they won't want to eat anything else. The deer in the photo looks like she has plenty to eat. The vegetation looks very lush. You could probably feed all the little munchers. You also have to consider that they are herbivores and if you have not noticed everything is pretty much dying from environmental stress including us. I would just feed them. It does not cost that much and it saves your crop.



Don't bother feeding them, all of their extended family moves right in. Trust me, did that.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah but then you could use their poo for fertilizer. I bet it's better than bunny manure. Besides that who wouldn't want to pet those guys! Deer are the least of your worries to be honest. They never even nip at people. I have more injuries from domesticated animals than the wild ones I have been close to!


----------



## SFC (Sep 24, 2008)

We have a very high concentrtion of deer,and honestly they normally will not bother a flowering plant. You put blood meal around your plant,and I can just about guarantee, Skunk, Fox, Opossum, or yote is going to dig it up.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 24, 2008)

SFC said:
			
		

> We have a very high concentrtion of deer,and honestly they normally will not bother a flowering plant. You put blood meal around your plant,and I can just about guarantee, Skunk, Fox, Opossum, or yote is going to dig it up.



One year we used blood meal on some plants and the mosquitoes were so bad around them we could only be back there about a minute at a time.Not to mention that year we had millions of locusts that would dive bomb us in that woods.We had to cover our faces and run to get to the plants!


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Great shot ...:banana: must have been a great moment ... deer won't mess with your ladies after they get a certain age ... they just like the young tender plants ... after they get that certain smell we all know and love ... they don't mess with it ...  :hubba:
> ....  Deer are the least of your worries to be honest...
> ....they normally will not bother a flowering plant..



...Oh?.
the voracious li'l bastards consumed _at least_ 4 oz of prime ripe buds...off of 4 different patches, spread out over better than 200 yards.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 3, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...Oh?.
> the voracious li'l bastards consumed _at least_ 4 oz of prime ripe buds...off of 4 different patches, spread out over better than 200 yards.



This calls for war,grab your guns boys!


----------



## night501 (Oct 3, 2008)

> ya suppose eating weed would make em more tender like soaking lobsters in brandy b4 cookin em?



this just raised a question for me.
ok so THC is stored in fat cells. what if you raised your own chicken or duck or some kind of small animal with an ample amount of fat. If about a month before you killed and dressed the animal you mixed a few buds into its feel would you possibly get any effect from the THC stored in the animal?
It could be another hairbrained scheem but its like 5:30 in the morning and i need to sleep. This is where my mind goes when im sleep deprived.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2008)

night501 said:
			
		

> this just raised a question for me.
> ok so THC is stored in fat cells. what if you raised your own chicken or duck or some kind of small animal with an ample amount of fat. If about a month before you killed and dressed the animal you mixed a few buds into its feel would you possibly get any effect from the THC stored in the animal?
> It could be another hairbrained scheem but its like 5:30 in the morning and i need to sleep. This is where my mind goes when im sleep deprived.


 
If you feed it about 2lb of your prized buds then you may, somehow I doubt anyone will try this experiment.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 3, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> This calls for war,grab your guns boys!



Back strap fever


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 3, 2008)

you can buy blocks of salt that deer are more attarcted to than plants. They would perfer that instead. I've also heard that if they eat the buds it gives them a burning feel on their tounge. But how would I really know,I'm not a deer. Just be careful around them around their mating time. They are a beatiful creature to watch. oh and to eat eat too.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 3, 2008)

go to the hairstylist's and get a few bags of cut hair and spread it around your plant sites, and if you play hockey or any sport that requires a "stinkin hockey bag" pull a couple of smelly shirts or socks out and place them near the deers trail the strong human scents will make them wary.


----------

